# اسئله منتظر اجابتها



## islam_madkour (18 يناير 2008)

ضع شبهة شبهة يا سيد 
واولا قبل ان تضع راجع مواضيع القسم فمجاب فية عن اسئلتك 
اعتراض واحد 
ثم الاخر و قبلا قراءة ما كتب حول هذا الاعتراض في مواضيع القسم 
Dioscorus


----------



## صوت الرب (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*

*الموضوع مكانه منتدى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
أنقل موضوعك إلى هناك*


----------



## islam_madkour (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



islam_madkour قال:


> ضع شبهة شبهة يا سيد
> واولا قبل ان تضع راجع مواضيع القسم فمجاب فية عن اسئلتك
> اعتراض واحد
> ثم الاخر و قبلا قراءة ما كتب حول هذا الاعتراض في مواضيع القسم
> Dioscorus



شبهة اليس ذلك الكلام من الانجيل او الكتاب المقدس 
لماذا لم تفسروا لي هل علي عدم قدرتكم علي الرد 

لم اراي رد منكم علي حوار لنا معكم 
ندخل علي منتدي الحوار الاسلامي تقوله روح علي الرد علي الشبهات اظن ان لا احد فيكم يستطيع تكذيبي


احذف

احذف 

احذف المشاركه


----------



## Basilius (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



islam_madkour قال:


> شبهة اليس ذلك الكلام من الانجيل او الكتاب المقدس
> لماذا لم تفسروا لي هل علي عدم قدرتكم علي الرد
> 
> لم اراي رد منكم علي حوار لنا معكم
> ...


 
*مرة تانية لو كررت اسلوبك دة هغلق الموضوع *
*طلبت منك شيئا موجود في اعلى المداخلة السابقى لي ومش هكررة تاني *
*واظن انك تعرف القراءة جيدا و تعرف عدد الشبهات التي طرحتها*


----------



## My Rock (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*

عزيزي islam_madkour
هل عندك مانع ان نناقش ما طرحته مسبقا حبة حبة؟
يعني نص بعد الاخر
هل تعترض على التجزيئ و التبسيط؟


----------



## islam_madkour (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



My Rock قال:


> عزيزي islam_madkour
> هل عندك مانع ان نناقش ما طرحته مسبقا حبة حبة؟
> يعني نص بعد الاخر
> هل تعترض على التجزيئ و التبسيط؟




لا اعترض اخي 
ولكن الاخ المشرف Dioscorus مسح الكلام كله وملقتش رد منه غير التحزير وانا احب اعرف عن الكتاب المقدس

ممكن ناخذ الكلام واحده واحده

اوكي اخي 

نبدا واحده واحده

في سفر التكوين (ورَأَى الرَّبُّ أَنَّ شَرَّ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ كَثُرَ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ تَصَوُّرِ فِكْرِ قَلْبِهِ يَتَّسِمُ دَائِمًا بِالإِثْمِ، فَمَلأَ قَلبَهُ الأَسَفُ وَالْحُزْنُ لأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الإِنْسَانَ. وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: أَمْحُو الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقْتُهُ عَنْ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ مَعَ سَائِرِ النَّاسِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَالزَّوَاحِفِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ، لأَنِّي حَزِنْتُ أَنِّي خَلَقْتُهُ).

هل هذا يعقل هل يحزن الله سبحانه وتعالي علي خلقه الانسان وندمه
ويامر بمحو الانسان

اريد منك الاجابه العقلانيه وليس تفسير الكتاب المقدس الذي عندكم لاني مفهمتش حاجه من الكلام المكتوب

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*




> لا اعترض اخي
> ولكن الاخ المشرف Dioscorus مسح الكلام كله وملقتش رد منه غير التحزير وانا احب اعرف عن الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ممكن ناخذ الكلام واحده واحده
> ...


 
*لا شك أن الله منزّه عن الندم  والحزن والأسف وغيرها. ورد في عدد 23: 19 «ليس الله إنساناً فيكذب، ولا ابن إنسان فيندم. هل يقول ولا يفعل، أو يتكلم ولا يفي؟»  وفي 1صموئيل 15: 29 «نصيح إسرائيل لا يكذب ولا يندم، لأنه ليس إنساناً ليندم». وفي يعقوب 1: 17 «كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار، الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران». وفي إشعياء 46: 9، 10 «لأني أنا الله وليس آخر، الإله وليس مثلي. مخبرٌ منذ البدء بالأخير، ومنذ القديم بما لم يُفعَل. قائلاً: رأيي يقوم وأفعل كل مسرتي». وفي ملاخي 3: 6 «لأني أنا الرب، لا أتغيّر».*
*(2) ندم الله لا يعني تغييره، لأن الله لا يتغيَّر، فهو يكره الخطية ويعاقبها. كل ما في الأمر أن الله يوبِّخ الخاطئ وينذره بالهلاك إن لم يتُب. فإذا غيَّر إنسانٌ موقفه من الخطية وتاب، فإن الله يغيِّر إعلان العقاب، ويمنح العفو والغفران. ويبارك المؤمن المطيع، ولكن لو غيَّر مؤمنٌ موقفه من الله وعصى، فهل يستمر الله يباركه؟  إن الله لا يتغيّر، لكن معاملته للإنسان تتغيَّر بتغيير موقف الإنسان من الوصايا الإلهية. لقد سُرَّ الله بالإنسان لما خلقه، ثم حزن وتأسف وندم لما سلك الإنسان سبيل الشر. ويقولون «يا حسرة على العباد». والحسرة هي الندم. فالله في محبته يطيل أناته على العباد والكافرين ليتوبوا، ويرزق الصالحين والطالحين لينتبهوا إليه. فإذا لم يندموا ويتحسروا على خطاياهم يتحسّر هو ويندم على سوء أفعالهم. راجع تعليقنا على تكوين 17: 8 (بند 1).*
*(3) القول «ندم الرب» أو «حزن» معناه الشفقة والرقة والرحمة عند الرب. فلو أن أباً محباً أدّب ابنه لأنه خالفه، ثم رأى ألم ابنه بسبب التأديب، فإنه يتوجَّع لوجعه ويتألم لألمه ويتأسف ويحزن ويندم، مع أن الأب عمل الواجب في تقويم ابنه وتأديبه وخيره. إنما أسفه وندمه وحزنه كله ناشئ من الشفقة والرحمة. ولا يجوز  أن نقول في مثل هذا المقام إن أباه رحمه أو أشفق عليه، بل نقول إن أباه ندم، بمعنى الرحمة والشفقة. فعلى هذا القياس يُقال إن الله ندم، بمعنى أنه أعلن شفقته ورحمته وجوده وكرمه، وكأنك تقول: «رحمهم بعد عقابه لهم». أو تقول: «ندم بعد العقاب والعذاب» دلالة على رحمته. والدليل على ذلك أن النبي داود قال: «وندم حسب كثرة رحمته».*
*(4) استعمال مثل هذه الألفاظ البشرية في جانب الله جائز، ليقرّب لعقولنا الأمور المعنوية، فإنه لا يخاطبنا بلغة الملائكة بل بلغتنا واصطلاحاتنا لندرك حقائق الأمور. وعلى هذا فهو يقول لنا إن الله ندم، بمعنى أنه غيَّر قضاءه بسبب تغيير الشروط التي سبق ووضعها. ولو أن هذا الندم يختلف عن ندم الإنسان، فالإنسان يندم بسبب عدم معرفته لما سيحدث. وهذا لا ينطبق على الله، الذي ليس عنده ماضٍ ولا مستقبل، بل الكل عنده حاضر.*
*وعندما نقول إن الله يحب ويكره ويتحسّر ويندم، لا نقصد أن له حواس مثل حواسنا، إنما نقصد أنها مواقف لله إزاء ما يفعله البشر.*


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*

انا ارى ان هذا الرد  كافيا لانهاء الشبهة الاولى فاعرض شبهتك الثانية اذا لم يكن لك اعتراض على الرد رقم 7


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*




> في سفر التكوين (ورَأَى الرَّبُّ أَنَّ شَرَّ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ كَثُرَ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَأَنَّ كُلَّ تَصَوُّرِ فِكْرِ قَلْبِهِ يَتَّسِمُ دَائِمًا بِالإِثْمِ، فَمَلأَ قَلبَهُ الأَسَفُ وَالْحُزْنُ لأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الإِنْسَانَ. وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: أَمْحُو الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقْتُهُ عَنْ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ مَعَ سَائِرِ النَّاسِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَالزَّوَاحِفِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ، لأَنِّي حَزِنْتُ أَنِّي خَلَقْتُهُ).​



لم يكن ممكنا لله القدوس أن يطيق الشر الذى كثر على الأرض ، ولا يتحمل الإلتقاء مع النفس التى خلقها كمسكن له أن يرى تصورها شريرا كل يوم ، لهذا حزن أنه صنع الإنسان فى الأرض . وحينما يقول الكتاب : " حزن " أو " تأسف قلبه " أو " ندم " ، لا نفهم هذه التعبيرات كإنفعالات غضب ، إنما هى لغة الكتاب الموجهة لنا نحن البشر لكى نفهم وندرك مرارة الخطية فى ذاتها وعدم إمكانية الشركة بين القداسة الإلهية والفساد الإنسانى . ​


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



islam_madkour قال:


> اوكي اخي
> 
> نبدا واحده واحده
> 
> ...


 
الله لا يندم على افعاله, لانه لا يتغير و الكتاب المقدس يقول في عدد 23: 19 
[Q-BIBLE]ليس الله إنساناً فيكذب، ولا ابن إنسان فيندم[/Q-BIBLE]

حزن الله في هذا النص يعني شفقته و رحمته للبشرية التي تاهت و زاغت و فسدت

اما سؤال عن محو الانسان فالله له الحق بمعاقبة البشرية كما عاقبها في الطوافان
ام ان تريد انكار ذلك؟



> اريد منك الاجابه العقلانيه وليس تفسير الكتاب المقدس الذي عندكم لاني مفهمتش حاجه من الكلام المكتوب


 
ان كنت لا تفهم تفاسير الكتاب المقدس, فهذا عيبك و نقصك و لا عيب التفاسير
فالتفاسير واضحة, لكن تحتاج لانسان قارئ و فاهم ليتتبعها
فشخص لا يعرف سوى النسخ و اللصق لا يمكن ان يفهم شيئا!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## islam_madkour (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*

اولا شكرا علي ردكم 

ثانيا اظن الجميع فسر الكلام علي معني ليس بمعنه الذي نفهمه اي باللغه العربيه
التي نفهما اي الندم وهي الحسره و الحزن 
كا اقول لك انا بندم علي علي ان فعلت ذلك ليس بمعناه الي فسرتوه وهو الرحمه فلماذ لم تكتب رحمه او خوف

وكتب ندم وحزن

اظن يكون وصلت ليكم 

اظن السؤال خلص لغايه هنا


----------



## islam_madkour (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لدخول العضو في الاسلاميات *


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



islam_madkour قال:


> اولا شكرا علي ردكم
> 
> ثانيا اظن الجميع فسر الكلام علي معني ليس بمعنه الذي نفهمه اي باللغه العربيه
> التي نفهما اي الندم وهي الحسره و الحزن
> ...


 
يا اخي انت سألت و نحن اجبناك
وضحنا لك معنى النص
و تذكر ان الكتاب المقدس بالعربي هو ترجمة فقط منقولة عن النص الاصلي بالعبري و اليوناني

ارجوا منك ان تترك الاسلاميات من هذا الموضوع فهذا ليس نقاشنا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



> كا اقول لك انا بندم علي علي ان فعلت ذلك ليس بمعناه الي فسرتوه وهو الرحمه فلماذ لم تكتب رحمه او خوف


 
لان الكتاب المقدس هو ترجمة عن النص الاصلي بلعبري واليناني كما قال لك ماي روك 

الان اطرح شبهتك الثانية


----------



## abn_eleslam (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*

مساء الخير 

معلش يا جماعه بعد اذن اخويا المسلم لو وافقت اني انا كمان اضع اسئلتي معاك
لاني مش عارف اعمل مواضيع جديده مش عارف ليه 

يعني لو ينفع انتا تحط سؤال وبعدين انا احط سؤال يبقي خير

طبعا انا مش هاحط اي سؤال الا بعد لما انتا توافق وكمان الاداره برده وكمان اصلا لما اخلص السؤال اللي بناقشه مع الاستاذ مكرم 

شكرا ليكم


----------



## ra.mi62 (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



> مساء الخير
> 
> معلش يا جماعه بعد اذن اخويا المسلم لو وافقت اني انا كمان اضع اسئلتي معاك
> لاني مش عارف اعمل مواضيع جديده مش عارف ليه
> ...


 
انا براي اذا كان هناك شبهات حول دين المسيحية تريد  كتابتها براي ان نفتح حوارا ثنائيا هذا اذا لم توافق الادارة عى وضع اسئلتك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## abn_eleslam (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*

مساء الخير 


> انا براي اذا كان هناك شبهات حول دين المسيحية تريد كتابتها براي ان نفتح حوارا ثنائيا هذا اذا لم توافق الادارة عى وضع اسئلتك في هذا الموضوع



مفيش مشاكل 

بس نشوف راي الاداره الاول

بس لو عملنا حوار ثنائي هاتستحملني شويه لان وقتي ضيق جدا 

فمعدل كتابتي للردود هايبقي بطئ جدا

فلو حصل ياريت تستحملني 

شكرا ليك


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



abn_eleslam قال:


> مساء الخير
> 
> معلش يا جماعه بعد اذن اخويا المسلم لو وافقت اني انا كمان اضع اسئلتي معاك
> لاني مش عارف اعمل مواضيع جديده مش عارف ليه
> ...


 

ضع اسألتك في موذوع منفصل
لا داعي لتشتيت هذا الموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ra.mi62 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



> بس لو عملنا حوار ثنائي هاتستحملني شويه لان وقتي ضيق جدا
> 
> فمعدل كتابتي للردود هايبقي بطئ جدا
> 
> ...


 
اذاً  نفتح حوار ثنائي اذا وافقت الادارة حتى لا يتم تشتيت هذا الموضوع


----------



## abn_eleslam (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



> اذاً نفتح حوار ثنائي اذا وافقت الادارة حتى لا يتم تشتيت هذا الموضوع



مفيش مشكله 

بس افتح موضوع هنا اقصد في القسم ده ولا في قسم الحوارات الثنائيه لانه علي حد علمي انه الحوارات الثنائيه لا يسمح الا للمشرفين بفتح المواضيع تققريبا

علي العموم حضرتك قولي وانا احدد موضوع اسئلتي واسال ان شاء الله


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*

لو عندك أسئلة عن المسيحية نزل فى قسم الاسئلة والاجابة أو الشبهات حول المسيحية​


----------



## ra.mi62 (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اسئله منتظر اجابتها*



> مفيش مشكله
> 
> بس افتح موضوع هنا اقصد في القسم ده ولا في قسم الحوارات الثنائيه لانه علي حد علمي انه الحوارات الثنائيه لا يسمح الا للمشرفين بفتح المواضيع تققريبا
> 
> علي العموم حضرتك قولي وانا احدد موضوع اسئلتي واسال ان شاء الله


 
مثل ماقالت لك الاخت مرمر افتح موضوع في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة بكون افضل


----------



## سندريلا فايز (3 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة​


> اولا شكرا علي ردكم
> 
> ثانيا اظن الجميع فسر الكلام علي معني ليس بمعنه الذي نفهمه اي باللغه العربيه



اين هو الكلام الذى لاتفهمه اذ كان تفسير ندم بمعنى ان الرب قد صفح عن شعبه 
فكيف تفهم هذا "الرحمن على العرش استوى " ؟؟ هل الرحمن استوى على العرش او الرحمن له كرسى او عرش يجلس عليه ؟؟
بالطبع تقول لالا وتاتى بالتفاسير لكى توضح كلامك 

فاذا كانت كلمة ندم صعب عليك فهمها فكيف لك ان تفسر هذا !!
ولو بتعتمد على تفسيرك الشخصى فهذا لا يعنيننا 
فالكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله الموجه للبشر فالله 
يكلم البشر بالاسلوب 
الذى يفهمونه اى ان الله ينزل فى حديثه للبشر الى مستوى عقلياتهم 
حتى يصعدون الى المستوى الذى يريد الله اعلانه لهم ​ 


> التي نفهما اي الندم وهي الحسره و الحزن
> كا اقول لك انا بندم علي علي ان فعلت ذلك ليس بمعناه الي فسرتوه وهو الرحمه فلماذ لم تكتب رحمه او خوف
> 
> وكتب ندم وحزن
> ...


اسلوب الكتاب المقدس بسيطا لان الرب رفض حكمة العالم 
يقول الكتاب "سابيد حكمة الحكماء وارفض فهم الفهماء .اين الحكيم .اين الكاتب .اين مباحث هذا الدهر (1كو19:1)...هذا هو اسلوب الكتاب المقدس عزيزى 

اعتاد الله ان يتحدث معنا بالاسلوب الذى نتعامل به فى حياتنا البشرية حتى لا يكون الوحى غريبا عنا 
فكلمة اندم لها عدة معانى فى الكتاب المقدس فهى تعنى التوبة او تغيير الفكر . لكنها بالنسبة لله تعنى الاستجابة .​


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ما هو المفهوم العام للمسيحية هل عبادة المسيح والصليب ام عبادة الله وهل الله خلق المسيح ام المسيح ابن الله


----------



## سندريلا فايز (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة



> ما هو المفهوم العام للمسيحية هل عبادة المسيح والصليب ام عبادة الله




تمسُّكنا بإيماننا المسيحي فينبع من أننا *في المسيحية تلامَسنا مع الله وإنكشف لنا كثير من أسرار السماء وأسرار الأبدية*، وإختبرنا أسمى المبادئ الروحية وتذوّقنا حلاوة التجرُّد من العالم والجسد بالإلتصاق بالله والإنطلاق بالروح نحو عير المحدود، مما يؤجِّج فينا مشاعر الحب نحوه بفاعلية روحه القدوس في نفوسنا وقلوبنا..  وترافقنا آياته ومعجزاته مما يقوي إحساسنا بوجوده الدائم معنا.  وإذ نشبع ونرتوى من إيماننا فلا نحِس بإحتياج لإيمان آخر.



> وهل الله خلق المسيح ام المسيح ابن الله


بنوة المسيح لله هذه إنما هي *بنوة فريدة *من نوعها ولا تضاهيها أو تناظرها بنوة أخرى في الوجود.  لذلك يسمى المسيح كلمة الله "*الإبن الوحيد الجنس*" ولا أحد من البشر يملك أن يدَّعي لنفسه ما هو للمسيح في أزليته وبنوّته لله.  لأن جميع البشر حادثون في الزمن لأنهم مخلوقون من أب وأم بشريين، ولا تنطبق على أحد منهم صفة البنوة لله أو صفة الأزلية أو أنه موجود قبل الخلق.​


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

انا لم اجد الاجابة الواضحة والصريحة على سؤالى ولكن اجد الكثير يقدس الصليب والبعض الاخر يقدس المسيح نفسة والاكثر يقدسون الاتنين ولا اجد تقديس لله ابدا لماذا


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> انا لم اجد الاجابة الواضحة والصريحة على سؤالى ولكن اجد الكثير يقدس الصليب والبعض الاخر يقدس المسيح نفسة والاكثر يقدسون الاتنين ولا اجد تقديس لله ابدا لماذا



سلام المسيح 
صديقى العزيز

المسيح هو اللة 

فاهم دة دينا عجبك اهلا وسهلا مش عاجبك خلاص مفيش مشاكل وانت حر بس انت للى هتخسر

الصليب مش للتقديس الصليب رمز فخر

خاشا لى ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح (هكذا قال بولس الرسول)

ارجو ان تكون اجابة واضحة وبسيطة

سلام المسيح


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح 
صديقى العزيز

المسيح هو اللة 

فاهم دة دينا عجبك اهلا وسهلا مش عاجبك خلاص مفيش مشاكل وانت حر بس انت للى هتخسر

الصليب مش للتقديس الصليب رمز فخر

خاشا لى ان افتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح (هكذا قال بولس الرسول)

ارجو ان تكون اجابة واضحة وبسيطة

سلام المسيح
ياباشا جملة المسيح هو الله مش حلوة لابد ان تفصل بين المسيح والله وايلا اقول لك لنت الخاسر ان كنت تعبد المسيح وجعلتة الة
ثانيا لا تتحامل على ان كنت انا جاهل فابصرنى بطريقة تعقل لكى اتفهمها


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> ياباشا جملة المسيح هو الله مش حلوة


 

*هل عرفت لماذا أتكلم معك بطريقة شديدة *

*لأن (المسيح هو الله) هو أساس المسيحية وأنت تريد أن تغيِّره بعدم إعجابك به *




drcee قال:


> لابد ان تفصل بين المسيح والله


 

*لابد أن لا تفصل بين المسيح والله ... لأن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد *




drcee قال:


> ........... تعبد المسيح وجعلتة الة


 

*المسيح ليس إنسانًا جعلناه إله ... بل المسيح هو الله الذي أمكننا أن نراه في الجسد كإنسان*




drcee قال:


> ثانيا لا تتحامل على ان كنت انا جاهل فابصرنى بطريقة تعقل لكى اتفهمها


 

*حبيبي إذا كنت لا تعلم شئ فنحن نخبرك به بكل سرور*

*لكن أن تمرر معلومات خاطئة فنحن نقف بشدة ضد الأفكار الخاطئة*


----------



## drcee (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن تعلمنى كل شىء عن المسيح والله وعن الكتاب المقدس بس ارجو بالغة العامية وليس الفصحة لان الغة الفصحة فيها كلمات غير مفهومة فى عصرنا هذا


----------



## سندريلا فايز (6 أكتوبر 2008)

> ممكن تعلمنى كل شىء عن المسيح والله وعن الكتاب المقدس بس ارجو بالغة العامية وليس الفصحة لان الغة الفصحة فيها كلمات غير مفهومة فى عصرنا هذا


 
من هو يسوع:download: 
http://http://www.lifeagape.org/arabicegypt/whois.htm​ 
http://http://www.maarifatallah.com/default.php?p=04​


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2008)

drcee قال:


> ممكن تعلمنى كل شىء عن المسيح والله وعن الكتاب المقدس بس ارجو بالغة العامية وليس الفصحة لان الغة الفصحة فيها كلمات غير مفهومة فى عصرنا هذا


 

* الكلام عن المسيح يطول لكن دعني أتكلم عن المسيح الفادي*

**** المسيح هو الله الابن ( بنوة إلهية وليست بنوة جسدية بالتوالد أو التناسل )*

*المسيح أزلي أبدي ... ليس له بداية أو نهاية*

*أشار إليه الله في الذبائح المقدمة عن الانسان *

*- عندما أخطأ آدم ُقدمت ذبيحة *

*- وبعده ابنه هابيل قدم ذبيحة *

تكوين 4 : 4 
*وَقَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ* ايْضا مِنْ *ابْكَارِ غَنَمِهِ* وَمِنْ سِمَانِهَا. فَنَظَرَ الرَّبُّ الَى هَابِيلَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ 

*- وبعده قدم نوح ذبيحة*
تكوين 8 :20 
*وَبَنَى نُوحٌ مَذْبَحا لِلرَّبِّ*. وَاخَذَ *مِنْ كُلِّ الْبَهَائِمِ* الطَّاهِرَةِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الطُّيُورِ الطَّاهِرَةِ *وَاصْعَدَ مُحْرَقَاتٍ* عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ 

*- ثم بعد ذلك ابراهيم *

تكوين 22 : 13 
فَرَفَعَ ابْرَاهِيمُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَاذَا كَبْشٌ وَرَاءَهُ مُمْسَكا فِي الْغَابَةِ بِقَرْنَيْهِ فَذَهَبَ ابْرَاهِيمُ *وَاخَذَ الْكَبْشَ وَاصْعَدَهُ مُحْرَقَةً* *عِوَضا عَنِ ابْنِهِ*. 

*- ثم بعد ذلك بني اسرائيل إحتموا من الملاك المهلك في دم الذبيحة*

الخروج 12 : 27 
*تَقُولُونَ هِيَ ذَبِيحَةُ فِصْحٍ لِلرَّبِّ* الَّذِي عَبَرَ عَنْ بُيُوتِ بَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ فِي مِصْرَ لَمَّا ضَرَبَ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ *وَخَلَّصَ بُيُوتَنَا*». فَخَرَّ الشَّعْبُ وَسَجَدُوا. 

*الى أن جاء حمل الله المسيح  بحسب الجسد (الذبيحة)*
*ليكون هو الذبيحة العظيمة الواحدة التي لا تتكرر *
*ليوقف نزيف الدماء بسبب شر الانسان ويُعيد الانسان الى حضرة الله*


يوحنا 1 : 29 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «*هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ*. 

​ 
**** الكتاب المقدس *

*كلام الله كتبه رجال الله القديسين بوحي من الله*

*وبقوة روح الله الذي ساقهم لكتابـة كـل كلمة*

*وحَفِظَ َ الله كلمته بقدرته الإلهية لتصل إلينا*

*ويتفرد كلام الله في الكتاب المقدس بتأثيره*

*فهو يغيِّر الانسـان ويملأ قلبـه بمحبـة الله*

*ويريه طريق الخلاص ويضمن حياة مع الله*

* لا تعارض مع العلم بل ترى فيه العلم الحديث*​


----------



## khaledg (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بتسموا الكلام ده رد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 
انا شايف ان ده كلام تخريف 
بامانة كلام ميخشش العقل 
لا نعرف من هو الله عندكم ومن هو المسيح 
هل المسيح هو الله ............ ام هو الله المتجسد فى شكل انسان ...اذن المسيح انسان ام إله ام الله المتجسد فى شكل انسان :warning:
هل يوجد اله فى السماء واله متجسد فى شكل انسان ...مش فاهم سامحونى انا غبى حبتين 
انا شايف ان المسيحين نفسهم مش عارفين يفسروا الكلام ده .... مجرد جمل محفوظة تتكرر 
واحد صاحبى اساله يقولى المسيح مش الله هو ابن الله اقوله عندكوا اكتر من اله يعنى يقولى لا .... والتانى يقولى لا مش ابن الله هو الله نفسه ...والتالت يقولى هو ليس الله بالمعنى هو ابن الله ولكنه وليس انسان ولكن متجسد فى شكل انسان ....الكلام ده انا سامعه من مسيحيين 
اذا كنتم لا تفهمون عقيدتكم ازاى تآمنوا بيها ......
ربنا يهديكم إلى الطريق الصحيح .....انا دخلت على الموضوع ومش داخل تانى المنتدى عابر سبيل فقط ووجدت الموضوع وقولت اشارك...وياريت كل واحد يراجع نفسه كدة كلامى طبعا هيتاخد بإستهزاء لكن افضل بعد قراءة الرد حذفه من المشرف لان ده طبيعى انه يحصل
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## Mor Antonios (7 أكتوبر 2008)

khaledg قال:


> بتسموا الكلام ده رد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
> انا شايف ان ده كلام تخريف
> بامانة كلام ميخشش العقل
> لا نعرف من هو الله عندكم ومن هو المسيح
> ...


اذا كنت لا تستوعب الاجابات فهذه مشكلة فيك وليس فيمن يجاوبك.....فلا يجوز عزيزي ان تنعت ايمان وعقيده المسيحيين بالتخريف هذا عيب!!
مالم تفهمه ممكن شرحة ثانية وثالثا حتى تستوعبه اما ان تنعت ايماننا بهذا الاسلوب فهذا ليس حقك .


----------



## اللص المخلْص (10 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي المتحج دون فهم ان كان التفسير في عقلك مدمغا بالتحريف لكتاب الله الحي
كما في القران فانت مخطىء يا صديقي
واليك التفسير لمعنى الاسف والحزن من قرانك لتميز وتفهم ما الفرق بين اسف وحزن البشر
                                                 واسف وحزن الله
_الاسف:
كل ما ورد في القرآن من ذكر ( الاسف ) فمعناه الحزن الا (( فلما آسفونا...))الزخرف:55
و اما تفصيل الاسف 

الاسف:
فقد ورد في خمسة مواضع فالاولى في سورة الزحرف(55) و الثانية في سورة الكهف(6) و الثالثة\
في سورة الاعراف(150) و الرابعة في يوسف(84) و الخامسة في طه(86).

الاسف:
قال فيروزآبادي:
و قد ورد الاسف على معنيين:
الاول: بمعن الحزن و المصيبة(( يا اسف على يوسف))و((و لما رجع موسى الى قومه غضبااسفا"..))
اي حزننا".
الثاني: بمعنى التسخط و الغضب (( فلما اسفونا انتقمنا...)) اي اغضبونا.

الاسف:
حقيقته:
ثوران دم القلب شهوة الانتقام فمن كان ذلك على من دونه انتشر فصار غضبا" و متى كان على
من فوقه انقبض فصار حزنا"..
و لذلك عندما سئل ابن عباس عن الحزن فقال:
مخرجهما واحد و اللفظ مختلف: فمن نازع من يقوى عليه اظهره غيظا" و غضبا" و من نازع من
لا يقوى عليه اظهره حزنا".

و قال الماوردي:
هناك فرق بين الغضب و السخط فالاول ارادة الانتقام و الثاني اظهار الكراهية.

الاسف في كلام النبي عليه السلام:
_ قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها (...ان ابا بكر رجل أسيف) البخاري في كتاب الاذان و مسلم في
الصلاة.
_ حديث موت الفجأة....( موت الفجأة راحة للمؤمن و أخذة اسف للكافر) ابو داود في الجنائز
_( آسف كما تأسفون ) مسلم: المساجد,ابو داود: الصلاة.
_(فأسف عليها) مالك: العتق.

الاسف و الائمة:
_قال ابن حجر:اسيف بوزن فعيل و هو بمعنى فاعل من الاسف و هو شدة الحزن.

_ و قال علي القاري: الاسف...الغضب أي موت الفجأة اثر من آثار غضب الله فلا يتركه ليستعد
لمعاده بالتوبة و اعداد زاد الاخرة و لم يمرضه ليكون كفّارة لذنوبه.

_و قال الخطابي: الاسف الغضبان, آسفونا اغضبونا.
_ و قال صاحب قاموس المحيط: الاسف أشد الحزن.

                                      اسف الله هو حزنه وليس سخطه وغضبه
       فالله ليس بشرا ليترجم اسفه وندمه الى اعمال والفاظ وكلمات نعرفها نحن البشر
                                  او لتفهمه انت كما شئت وتحتج به علينا
وان اردت التوضيح لاآسف الله وحزنه على خلقه البشر بمعنى حزنه(محبته)
لما ارسل ابنه السيد المسيح 
                                 وان لم تقتنع سئلتك ما سبب وجود رسولك اذا؟


----------

